#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Wom 5000 configurado como ap

## EURISTENES

Olá pessoal!

Eu estou iniciando na área e tenho uma dificuldade com relação a configurar uma CPE WOM 5000 como AP.

Não consigo um tutorial completo que me ajude.

Eu pretendo ligar a minha LAN (NET) via cabo ao WOM 5000 para que ele possa enviar via wireless o sinal para a praça que fica na frente da minha casa... para que lá eu possa usar o meu notebook.


Agradeço a ajuda pessoal

----------


## rubem

Seu notebook tem placa e tem antena pra 5GHz?

A WOG212 é a CPE 2,4GHz da Intelbras
A WOM5000 é a CPE 5GHz da Intelbras
95% dos notebooks no brasil só operam com redes 2,4GHz

Ou o problema é outro? Não tem diferença dele com relação a qualquer roteaodor 2,4GHz, na aba "Rede" você muda o modo de operação pra Roteador, aí na aba wireless configua modo de operação AP+WDS, aí também configura o SSID que quiser, e na sub-aba segurança coloca a senha que quiser (wpa2-psk aes).

Com essa config. basica não tem erro, ele está como AP, pode não estar otimizada pra um PTP mas funcionar num notebook com placa e antena 5GHz isso vai.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Amigo você vai pendurar quantos clientes no máximo, vai ter PTP pro link chegar na praça, qual a distancia da lan house e a praça???

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

EURISTENES, Bom dia!

Respondemos via mensagem privada como solicitado.

----------


## EURISTENES

A distância é de aproximadamente 200 metros e é apenas pra uso particular, 2 ou três dispositivos conectados simultaneamente. Resolvi o problema com a ajuda do Suporte Intelbras

"Boa Tarde,
Só será possível se o seu notebook, permitir a frequência de 5Ghz utilizada pelo WOM 5000.
Caso não permita, indicamos o WOG 212 ou APC 2M-90.

Tutorial do WOM 5000 em Access Point

http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...ds/modo_ap.swf (Para operadora NET, em "Rede" deixe em modo de operação "Cliente AP roteador" e efetue o Clone de MAC em Configurações WAN)

http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...utdoor/wog-212
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...tion/apc-2m-90

*Nos colocamos a disposição.
Suporte Técnico Intelbras
(48) 2106-0006
Chat: www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php
[email protected]"*

----------

